# [SOLVED] BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

Trying to reinstall windows XP home edition and getting this BSOD all the time. 

Session3_initialization_failed. 

Could anybody please tell me how can i resolve this issue. i have diagnosed all hardware with a hardware diagnostic utility. Everything came back passed. 

Please help me resolving this issue. 

Thanks, 
Pal


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Hi

Is this a new installation or are you trying to repair Windows?
Make sure the CD is not scratched/damaged. (You can test the CD by copying the whole CD to a folder on another PC.
You can also try another CD/DVD drive.
Did you test the memory during the hardware diagnostics?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Are you using a Microsoft XP CD or a Restore CD? Our you doing a Repair install or are you reinstalling Windows fresh? If the later, try to backup all data off the drive and boot off of the XP CD and Delete the partition, Create a new partition and Format NTFS (do not do a Quick Format, this will take longer but eliminate any bad sectors on the HDD). Then install Windows. This message either means you have a hardware error (CD, HDD or RAM) or it didn't load all the files from the CD. How did you test the hardware?


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

I am using Microsoft home edition installation disc to do fresh install. I used Eurosoft software to check all the hardware components. Most of the time it always gave me accurate results but i am not sure if its missing something. All the memory and hard drive test came passed with this software. Please suggest me if i can use any other software or purchase any software which give me more accurate results for all the hardware components check in my PC. For memory i can run memtest and can check memory again. To check the errors in installation disc i can try to use another disc so that i can verify its not the installation disc which is causing this error. 

This errors comes right after when it asked me to press F8 for licenese agreement so never got chance to completely format my hard drive so far but i can use Derik boot and nuke to completely format. 

please suggest !!! Thanks for your valuable time and effort guys


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

I am not worrying about saving anything on my hard drive ,would it be helpful if i kill the disk with derik boot and nuke disc and start it all over again


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Hi

Since you do not want any data... Format the disk with DBAN.
It will definitely help in finding the source of the problem.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Thanks Albert, i will do it tonight and let u know about the outcome


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Hello Guys, 

So i have wiped my hard drive with DBAN still showing same error

i have tried another hard drive too, but to my surprise its still showing exactly same error. Could you please suggest me anything else. 

Thanks, 
Pal


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Hi again

1. 
Run Memtest which you can download from here. Download the ZIP file, extract the ISO and write it to CD using a program like ImgBurn.
Once written to CD, boot your PC with the CD and run Memtest. Allow the test to run through at least 3 passes or until it gives errors. If you have more than 1 memory module run the test on each module separately.

2.
Try another CD and/or CD drive


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

i have run the memory test inbuilt in BIOS , it came positive all the time .. easy way to find out is, let me replace the ram memory and i will let u know about the results ..


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Hello Albert i have changed the ram memory and tried with a good working one but still getting same error msg 

Any more suggestions ??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

This is caused by some bad hardware. Since you tested the RAM and the HDD then that leaves the CD/DVD rom drives and any cards (Video, Sound, Modem etc) in he computer. Unplug all hardware.And then add them one at a time to see which one fails, This could be just a bad CD drive.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Thanks Spunk for your suggestion, i have already tried external usb dvd drive , showing same error message, I am running out of options in here now .. This is a laptop so sound, modem, ethernet and video card are integrated on motherboard so only things i can try now is to remove wireless card .. could anybody please explain me what exactly this error message referring to 

session3_initialization_failed 

Thanks a lot guys for ur help so far .. much appreciated ..


i was researching on this issue on internet . some people suggested to use different installation disc, i guess i did but i will try one more time on this 

some people suggested to disable boot sector virus detection in BIOS , does anybody know what is it ?? would it be any helpful in this ? anyways one thing i have't tried yet is to set my BIOS on default and see how it will go .. 

if anything else u guys can suggest please let me know .. 

Regards, 

Pal


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BSOD session3_initialization_failed, xp home install, please help ??*

Thanks Guys for your help, so problem i got was in installation cd, It had few scratches on it . I was ignoring them coz i am using same cd from past few months and installed on number of computers regardless of scratches> My guess is because of some new scratches on cd, it started behaving like that.I borrowed my friends disc and it came back with no error. 

From my experience just wanna share if you see BSOD initialization failed error .. please check your cd drive or installation cd. 

Thanks again for your help guys and stood with me all the time. 

marking this thread as solved !!


----------

